# Kabelkanal für runden Tank



## Pau1e (6 Februar 2009)

Wir müssen um einen runden Tank, (d=ca. 12mtr) irgendwie einen Kabelkanal, eine Pritsche oder einen Verdrahtungskanal anbringen.
Problem: Der Tank steht im Freien, das Material sollte also UV-beständig und Rostfrei sein.

Am besten geeignet wäre ein Verdrahtungskanal, allerdings hab ich keinen Hersteller ausfindig machen können, der UV-beständige Kanäle anbieten kann. 

Kennt Ihr einen, oder eine andere Lösung?


----------



## TommyG (6 Februar 2009)

Wir nutzen 

Schutzschläuche aus Plastik Wellrohr

Dienstag versuch ich mal eine paar Daten zu bekommen...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## dani (6 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

eine Gitterrinne aus Edelstahl.
Bei der inneren Seite je nach Radius jedes 2te oder Xte Drahtpaar herausschneiden und die Rinne schön an den Bogen des Tanks biegen.

http://www.cablofil.de/

Gruß
Dani


----------



## TommyG (12 Februar 2009)

Sorry,

der Job...

Murrplastic. die haben PA Wellschläuche. Passend dazu gibt es Halter und Verschraubungen bis IP68. Den Schlauch kann man halt gut um Radien biegen. Wenn Du also alle z.b. 50 cm eine Schelle setzten kannst, wäre die eine Möglichkeit. Wenn ich dazu komm, dann stell ich ein paar pics rein.

Greetz, Tom

http://www.murrplastik.de/Default.aspx?mid=mp_product_suv4&cid=de&id=150&action=model

http://www.murrplastik.de/Default.aspx?mid=mp_product_suv2&cid=de&id=2&action=applicationDetails


----------

